# New Holland Haymakers Handbook



## cornshucker

New Holland is offering a reprint of their latest edition Haymakers Handbook. I had the second edition 1987 I think it was. Anyway I ordered the latest edition today the publication # is NH36145160. The edition that I had was one of the most informative guides to haymaking from seeding to harvest, equipment use and storage facilities that I have ever read. Something in there for the beginner up to the most experienced producer. Looking forward to it arriving. Also available in PDF.


----------



## ARD Farm

You can't have too many books. I like to read everything from the local newspaper to the WSJ, to novels to techinical books. I'll be ordering a copy as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Im with you ARD thats how you gain knowledge. Alway got to keep your mind open. Your learning everyday

I have never read the New Holland haymakers hand book. Might have to now


----------



## stack em up

I have the 87 edition as well. Very well put together piece of machinery, just like everything else built by New Holland.


----------



## cornshucker

New edition arrived have glanced through it. Up to date and maybe a little more detail than the 1987 edition. For the price maybe best publication out there on hay. Something everybody on this board could use and there are some damn smart people on this board.


----------



## ARD Farm

Well put, I'm not one, I'm just old.


----------



## Vol

stack em up said:


> I have the 87 edition as well. Very well put together piece of machinery, just like everything else built by New Holland.


Oh I wouldn't say that about NH....they have had their nightmares and gremlins just like every other manufacturer out there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

I still have my trusty Purdue forage hand book. I find it to more useful in my neck of the woods than one that's printed for use by the entire country. Of course they don't cover equipment, etc.


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> Oh I wouldn't say that about NH....they have had their nightmares and gremlins just like every other manufacturer out there.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm not denying that in the least, neighbor had one of the first TR70 combines back in '75. Dad said he learned real quick how to replace bearings and stitch sheet metal back together. Still has the machine though in the back of his machine shed. Good idea, poor follow through.


----------



## ARD Farm

My copy should be here on Monday. Gotta be better reading than the Gemplers catalog.......


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Oh I wouldn't say that about NH....they have had their nightmares and gremlins just like every other manufacturer out there.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Good comment Mike all of the major manufacturers have made some great equipment but all have had their share of Edsels. No one company makes the best of everything.


----------



## cornshucker

ARD Farm said:


> My copy should be here on Monday. Gotta be better reading than the Gemplers catalog.......


You can learn from the handbook how to be maybe make more money, looking at Gemplers makes me wish, want, and spend money or wish I had money to spend LOL.


----------



## ARD Farm

cornshucker said:


> You can learn from the handbook how to be maybe make more money, looking at Gemplers makes me wish, want, and spend money or wish I had money to spend LOL.


Very True. Why I remove the 'Order Page' beforehand.......

BTW, my Haymakers Handbook arrived via Fed-Ex this morning.


----------



## endrow

Vol said:


> Oh I wouldn't say that about NH....they have had their nightmares and gremlins just like every other manufacturer out there.
> 
> Regards, Mike


One thing I would say about NH there are a lot of NH hay tools 30/40/50 years old still being used on farms today . I know when farms transitioned to discbines in the 90's a guy east of here sold everything but NH . He said NH had it all wrong and sold a lot of discbines and you drive down the road today and you don't see a one of them . you will see about a million 1431's and 489's still on the job . Same thing with small balers


----------



## ARD Farm

....and you are pretty close to the factory living in central PA.....

Never been there myself, but, come close regularly. I go to Reading quite a bit to pick up new trailers for the company.

Besides...Red weathers better than green..... 

It's a great little manual (Haymakers Handbook).... I was expecting a hardbound book for 14 bucks (with shipping and handling about 24 bucks)...

Got a paperback with small print but there is a lot of stuff in those 184 pages.

I guess NH is trying to keep pace with JD on pricing.


----------



## ARD Farm

I was guilty of the 50 year old NH square bailer until about 6 years ago when I sprung for a new (red) one.

I sold the old one to a rerired doctor who had a horse and wanted to bail a couple acres of grass for the plug.

Someone told me I should have kept the original owners and shop manuals and sold them on e-bay, I didn't though. I bet it's still running.

The ancient Hayliner 66 just was too slow.


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> One thing I would say about NH there are a lot of NH hay tools 30/40/50 years old still being used on farms today . I know when farms transitioned to discbines in the 90's a guy east of here sold everything but NH . He said NH had it all wrong and sold a lot of discbines and you drive down the road today and you don't see a one of them . you will see about a million 1431's and 489's still on the job . Same thing with small balers


Entirely regional.....you can say the same thing with Deere in other parts of the country.....like here. Seeing that you live in the headlands of NH country that does not surprise me one bit about NH's popularity in PA and surrounding area. I still have a NH haybine and sold my NH rolabar just a few years ago.

It seems to be that way all over the country with certain regions or areas favoring certain manufacturers.....i.e. Hesston is quite popular in several areas....not as much in the east.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay

Got my copy last week. Just started reading. Lots of info in there. It will be worth the cost if it makes just a few more bales.


----------



## eth555

Ordered, Thanks for the heads up. I have heard of this book and been curious to get my hands on one.


----------



## ARD Farm

2 minuses on the book.....

One, it's not very big physically so it's apt to get lost on your desk if yours looks like mine.... mass of papers.....

Two.... The print is small (no issue for the younger set) but this old fart has to us a magnifier (reading glasses) to read it......


----------



## somedevildawg

ARD Farm said:


> 2 minuses on the book.....
> 
> One, it's not very big physically so it's apt to get lost on your desk if yours looks like mine.... mass of papers.....
> 
> Two.... The print is small (no issue for the younger set) but this old fart has to us a magnifier (reading glasses) to read it......


Yet another quote from ole Delta.....lady walks by and looks at Deltas desk all cluttered with papers and looks down her nose at D and says " you know, a cluttered desk is a cluttered mind" Delta promptly asks back whilst looking at her tidy desk and asks "oh yea, and what's an empty desk mean?" Lol, gotta love her.....


----------

